# Shostakovich by Claudio Abbado



## MarcinRogalskiPL (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Is it possible to get this issue on CD: https://www.discogs.com/Serge-Proko...No1-In-D-Major-Op25-Classical-/master/517191?

I mean somethig beyond The Decca Years compilation?
I've checked almost everywhere and I find nothing.

Best to you!
Marcin


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's not exactly Shostakovich-y......


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

CnC Bartok said:


> It's not exactly Shostakovich-y......


Maybe just a bit Shostakovich-ish?


----------



## MarcinRogalskiPL (Jun 7, 2019)

My fault. How to delete this thread?


----------

